# 

## witu102

Witam,
jako, że moja stara wysłużona wiertarka służąca mi od ok 10lat marki toya ma już kompletnie dość, a przedemną remont piwnicy jestem na kupnie nowej-lepszej (cena do 500zł).
Zastanawiam się teraz nad sensem kupna młotowiertarki o np takiej:
http://www.ceneo.pl/398669

cena dość przystępna 334zł, a do tego udar i tak i tak potrzebuje, bo czeka mnie sporo wiercenia w betonie...i teraz pytanie co ten udar wart tzn do wiercenia ok, ale chodzi mi o funkcję dłutowania...moc 1,5J...czyli 1,5N/1m 
Czy wystarczy to do podkucia w betonie kilku kanałów na kable, przewody itd?ewentualnie skuci kilku"gzymsów" w piwnicy??
dodatkowo zaznczam, że nie zamierzam w żadnym razie zajmować się tym profesjonalnie tylko do użytku domowego (na dzisiejszą chwilę sprawa piwnicy i jej ucywilizowania, później zewnętrze domu)

----------


## dziubek25077

Mam dokładnie taką samą, i szczerze jąPOLECAM,.
Wiertarka jest nie do zajechania, wierciłem w betonie B-20 chyba z 2000 dziur pod szalunki, wiertło wchodzi jak masełko, naprawde udar daje rade.
Mam jąod 2 lat i nawet nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić ile dziur nią wywierciłem, chyba z milion  :wink: 
W dodatku jest lekka, i wygodna.
Nie wiem jak będzie sprawować się przy dłuższym kuciu w betonie, bez problemu zrzucisz nią stare kafelki i podkujesz drobne rowki.
Ja natomiast typowo do kucia kupiłem coś takiego:
http://www.allegro.pl/item540941345_...any_4l_gw.html
Kułem bruzdy pod zbrojenie schodów i przebijałem otwory fi 200 w betonie b-20 - kaszka z mleczkiem  :wink: 
Ale jak nie chcesz za dużo wydać to polecam tego boscha co chcesz.
Naprawde porządna maszyna, no i udar nie słabnie z czasem jak to nieraz bywa.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## witu102

Dzięki za odpowiedź :smile: !!
no myślę, że skusze się na tego boscha..do wywiercenia bedzie kilka dziur narazie a do podkucia moze w sumie 5m bierzacych korytek więc myślę, że dam jakoś radę :smile: 
wogóle zastanawiam się nad dokupieniem do tego jakiejś poręcznej wiertarko-wkrętarki akumulatorowej i też właśnie myślę nad boschem  :smile: 
Czy ktoś ma więcej osprzętu bosch??jakie wrażenia, bo ceny dośc dobre, a nie chce się pchac z jednej strony w pegasusy, toye i inne a  z drugiej makita czy hitachi nie są  mi potrzebne :smile:

----------


## witu102

1500 to za dużo dla mnie zwyczajnie mi nie potrzeba...mam jeszcze pytanie jak jest z wiertłami, bo spotkałem się z opinią, że żeby wiercić w drewnie trzeba jakiś adapter??jak wygląda sprawa wierteł do tego cuda??

----------


## dj80

> 1500 to za dużo dla mnie zwyczajnie mi nie potrzeba...mam jeszcze pytanie jak jest z wiertłami, bo spotkałem się z opinią, że żeby wiercić w drewnie trzeba jakiś adapter??jak wygląda sprawa wierteł do tego cuda??


Ta wiertarka ma uchwyt sds, wierteł sds do drewna chyba nie produkują. Trzeba kupić adapter, koszt jakieś 20-30 zł. Montujesz adapter na wiertartce i masz "standardowy" uchwyt do wiercenia w drewnie i metalu.


Pozdr
DJ

----------


## witu102

aa no to spoko :smile: 
w sumie planuje dokupić wiertarko-wkrętarkę aku więc ona do drewna będzie wystarczająca... :smile: z resztą ile się w drewnie wierci :smile:

----------


## dziubek25077

*witu102*
Ja kupowałem tą wiertarke w markecie, i w walizce miałem również adapter do zwykłych wierteł wraz z kluczykiem.
Ja kupiłem ją za 399 zł.
Pozatym co do mocy to naprawde 550 W to w tej wiertarce naprawde dużo.
Nie odczuwałem nigdy braku mocy, a naprawde potrafiłem wywiercić kilkaset dziur dziennie w krótkim czasie.
Ten młot co ja kupiłem to już naprawde MOC, do kucia, jak najbardziej, ale do wiercenia to bym musiał dopakować sie jak pudzian, bo jest za cieżka na wiercenie np. stojąc na stołku i wiercąc coś z rękami w górze  :wink: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## witu102

a w jakim markecie ją dostałeś?? bo w castoramie ich nie mają, mają za to jakiś droższy model, którego z kolei nie mogę na necie znaleźć :smile: 
Korzystasz z wierteł SDS?? jaka jest w praktyce różnica??
Co do mocy to ja myśle, że 550W będzie ok a do kucia mi nie potrzeba a tyle co muszę, to się "przemęcze" tym :smile:

----------


## dziubek25077

> a w jakim markecie ją dostałeś?? bo w castoramie ich nie mają, mają za to jakiś droższy model, którego z kolei nie mogę na necie znaleźć
> Korzystasz z wierteł SDS?? jaka jest w praktyce różnica??
> Co do mocy to ja myśle, że 550W będzie ok a do kucia mi nie potrzeba a tyle co muszę, to się "przemęcze" tym


No w betonie to tylko SDS  :wink: , setki dziur i wierci ok.
Natomiast zwykłymi wiertłami to oczywiście w drewnie czy stali też śmiga jak burza.
Swoją kupiłem bodajże w castoramie w katowicach, ale była tez w praktikerze.
To dość popularny model, myśle że w marketac nie będzie problemu.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## witu102

no to w ramach relaksu wybiorę się do krakowskich oddziałów sklepów i popatrzea..wolałbym dołożyć nawet 20-30zł ale kupić normalnie:
)żeby wziąść od razu do ręki i jazda :smile: no i prościej wiertła i dłuto dopasować, bo rozumiem, że na wyposażeniu nie ma...

----------


## dziubek25077

No wierteł niestety nie ma, ale można w markecie kupić bez problemu.
Ja wole elektronarzędzia nawet kilkadziesiąt złotych dopłacić ale mieć gdzie uderzyć w razie czego z gwarancją.
Mam dobrą opinie o BOSCH-u, ale w zeszłym roku kupiłem szlifierke kątową PWS-125 BOSCHA i niestety rozsypał się wirnik, nie zdarlem nawet 20 tarcz.
Ale gwarancje mialem, pojechałęm do castoramy i odziwo: zawiozłem w niedziele a w czwartek była do odbioru  :smile: 
Wirnik wymieniony na nowy i śmiga dalej.
Ale wracając do wiertaki, najlepiej kupić dłuta i wiertła dobrych marek, np. deWALT, makita, bo to naprawde procentuje, wierciłęm nią naprawde sporo i nawet wymienione przezemnie marki wierteł udalo mi się zajechać na betonie, o tańszych nawet nie mówie, zużyły się szybciutko.
Życze owocnych zakupów  :wink: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## witu102

to żeby nie dublować tematów to powiedz mi odrazu do czego używałeś kątówki??ja też planuje zakupić boscha z tarczą 125mm i myślałem o dokupieniu tarczy diamentowej co by powycinać korytek troche w nieszczęsnym betonie...da radę?? :smile:

----------


## sacha

Do kucia trzeba szukać udaru przynajmniej 3J a i to przy B 20 to marna robota.

----------


## dziubek25077

Jasne że da, przecinałem nią bloczki keramzytowe od kominó systemowych, własnie z tarczą diamentową tnie jak papier  :wink:  dlatego jak byś użył szlifierki do wycięcia rowków a potem to już nawet delikatnie podujesz tą młotkowiertarką.
Beton teżtnie bez problemu, tu już dużo zależy od tarczy, no i sporo stali.
Za szlifirke dałem 238 zł, jest boscha z tym że made in Wengry  :wink: 
Może trafiłem an felerna bo na inny sprzęt boscha który mam nie moge narzekać.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## dziubek25077

> Do kucia trzeba szukać udaru przynajmniej 3J a i to przy B 20 to marna robota.


Do kucia tak, ale do wiercenia 1,5 J tej wiertaki to poprostu wystarczająco, wręcz wciąga w otwór  :wink: .
Do kucia używałem młota kinzo 4 J 1050 W, dawał rade bez problemu, z tym że rozleciał się uchwyt SDS (zrobili na gwaracji), między czasie kupiłęm DWT - to jest dopiero maszyna  :big grin:  12 J udar, 1500 W.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## witu102

nie no myślę, że tarcze to porządną kupie :smile: 
jeszcze pytanko o głębokość tej kątówki, na jaką Ci się udało przeciąć??
ja będe potrzebował kanały na centralny odkurzacz na szczęście tylko 3m ale 65mm głębokie...a 230tki nie chce kupować, bo to już straszna krowa będzie...

----------


## dziubek25077

Hmm, no teraz to dokładnie nie powiem, bo kątówke mam w garażu, ale 125-tką wytniesz jakieś 30-35 mm, można zdjąć osłone, to jakieś max 5 mm więcej ale szlifierka wtedy jak  kłębek kurzu.
No 230 to byś wycharatał bez problemu.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## witu102

230tki nie chcę, bo 125 to dla mnie najwiekszy kompromis między poręcznością a możliwościami :smile:  najwyżej będe ciął na 2 razy :smile: dzięki za opinie :smile:

----------


## pawelo_pl

Jeżeli mogę się wtrącić - to zastanów się może nad kupnem tego młotka :http://www.ceneo.pl/758338 . Nie będziesz chciał robić inną - jeszcze się nie zdarzyło żeby nie dała rady z jakimś materiałem. W porotermie trzeba ją mocno trzymać bo łupie ścianę jak "dziadek do orzechów" -  orzeszki ..

----------


## dziubek25077

Fakt, niebieska seria profesjonal, to już konkretny sprzęt, ale na domowe warunki zielona wystarczy w zupełności, dodam że mam te z niebieskiej w pracy i sprzęt nie do zajechania, aż sie dziwie że jeszcze pracuje, po tym co nieraz przechodzi  :wink: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## witu102

Znałazłem tą zieloną w sklepie za 346zł wiec prawdopodobnie kupie tą drogą :smile: 
Dodatkowo sprzedawca polecał jeszcze makitę http://www.ceneo.pl/1252159 
w cenie bodajrze 558zł czyli 200zł drożej ale po pierwsze moc większa 710W, 2,3J po drugie na wyposażeniu 3 wiertła i 2 dłuta co jak patrzyłem w przypadku makity daje ok 120-140zł w "osprzęcie" czyli realna różnica w cenie to 60zł...ciut większa od tego boscha i wciąż nie wiem czy warto a raczej czy naprawdę potrzeba...bo kazdy entuzjasta powie, że porsche 911 za 300tys zł warto, ale czy potrzeba np do wożenia dzieci do szkoły... :smile:

----------


## dziubek25077

Jedno jest pewne, dobry sprzęt zawsze sie w domu przyda i zarobi na siebie  :wink: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## witu102

poprawka :smile: teraz się skapnąłem to była ta:
http://www.ceneo.pl/981632 i cena 698zł, a zatem 350zł różnicy..ta co podałem wcześniej nie miała możliwości dłutowania, na której mi zależy :smile: 

Ciekawy jest fakt , że w necie kosztuje ona 679zł , a w castoramie dokładają do niej sporo sprzętu..czyli efektywnie wychodzi taniej :smile: 
Wiem, że dobry sprzęt się zwróci dlatgeo wciąż myślę :smile: bo jednak 700zł to sporo kasy, ale doliczając do boscha 150zł na osprzęte wychodzi 500zł...nie mam teraz poważnych wydatków, więc te 200zł nie pomoże mi szybciej wykończyć domu albo kupić lepszych drzwi :smile: no ale zawsze :smile: najgorsze to mieć wybór :smile:

----------


## dziubek25077

Jak kupujesz z osprzętem to zwróć uwagę na niego, jeśli jest oryginalny to warto dać wiecej i przekalkulowac, ja za same dwa dłuta placiłem 100 zł (50 zł szt.).
Czasem się trafiają komplety z wiertłami co w sumie daje większą cene ale w sumie i tak sie opłaca.
Czasem trzeba sie troche pozastanawiać  :wink: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## witu102

osprzęt to dwa dłuta 20 i 30mm plus wiertła o ile pamiętam 6,8,10 wszystko makity do tego walizeczka   :big grin:  jak patrzyłem to ten sprzęt w casto to minimum 150zł...nie porównywałem dokładnie tylko zgrubne wartości :smile: 

znalazłem właśnie taki zestaw na ceneo:
http://www.ceneo.pl/2008449 cena 115zł za 10szt i wydaje mi się, żo oni dokładają właśnie pól tego zestawu  :smile: 
Jak z jakością osprzętu makity to nie wiem :sad:

----------


## rusek007

Ja wykańczając dom we własnym zakresie, zakupiłem w Makro jeden z tańszych młotów Einhell1500 (1400W) za ok 180 PLN z kompletem wierteł. Fakt, że na koniec robót zajeździłem go (wieszały się szczotki) , ale bezproblemowo wymieniono mi na nowy. Mam robotę skończoną i nowy młotek.   :big grin:   Jeżeli chodzi o praktyczność to do większego kucia (przebicia przez stropy) dłutowania i wiercenia, zarówno wiertłem Fi 25 jak i Fi 5 oraz koronek pod puszki nadaje się w sam raz. Do drobniejszych rzeczy mam zwykłego Boscha i wkrętarkę. Kiedys miałem służbową Makitę, ale jako młotek się niesprawdziła i po godzinie dłutowania szlag ją trafił, przebojów z serwisem było co nie miara, dwa miesiące ściągano części, chyba z Austri. Ze zwykłego Einhella jestem bardzo zadowolony a naprawdę ostro dosłał w kość. Na zarobek to pewnie lepiej kupić coś lepszego np: Hilti, ale to ponad 2500PLN.
Ogólnie młotowiertarki to w sumie wiertarka z udarem mająca opcje kucia i nie bardzo nadają się do intensywnego kucia czy bruzdowania. Do tego służą młotki elektryczne które przeważnie też mają wiercenie, ale nim bezproblemowo przebijesz sie przez strop czy fundament a budując dom głownie chodzi o duże otwory, bo kołki rozporowe to pikuś.

----------


## witu102

nie no oczywiście, że do tego sa młotki elektryczne itd, ale ja nie robię remontów zawodowo i jedyne na czym mi zależy to na kupieniu sobie sprzętu maksymalnie uniwersalnego...tak samo jak do wycinania bruzd lepiej nada się bruzdownica niż szlifierka z tarczą diamentową, ale nie chce kupić 100 sprzętów specjalistycznych, których użyje raz...co do produktów tańszych to owszem jest to rozwiązanie, ale nie zależy mi, żeby za tą samą(lub tańszą) cenę kupić sprzęt przewyższający moje wymagania za to o niższej jakości..w tym momencie chciałbym mieć coś pośredniego czyli najlepszą jakość za niezbyt kosmiczną cenę :smile: 
Co do tego einhella to jest typowy cieżki młot którym nie wyobrażam sobie wiercenia gdzieś pod sufitem...jest moc ale jest i masa... poręczność dla mnie też się liczy :smile:

----------


## witu102

no i dziś klamka zapadła po wizycie w castoramie zakupiłem młotowietarkę marki MacAllister w pięknym kuferku z kompletem wierteł i dłut za jedyne 226zł dostałem 710W mocy i 2,6J udaru czyli całkiem nieźle :smile: do kompletu dokupiłem jeszcze MacAllisterową szlifierkę kątową 1200W, regulacja obrotów tarcza 125mm 1 tarcza diamentowa w komplecie za 240zł... :smile: 
Jeszcze muszę do niej dokupić tarczę polerską diamentową co by ścianę trochę przygładzić :smile:

----------


## brzankis

Witam, ja również zostałem zmuszony do nabycia młotowiertarki .
Mam już na oku cztery młotowiertarki lecz nie mogę się jakoś zdecydować którą wybrać. Może ktoś z forumowiczów używa (używał )poniższe urządzenia ?

Hitachi DH24PC3
 - 800 W/3,2 J
 - gwarancja 12 miesięcy
 - 600 zł

BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE
 - 800 W/3 J
 - gwarancja 36 miesięcy
 - 700 zł

DEWALT D25113K
 - 800 W/3,4 J
 - gwarancja 12 miesięcy
 - 670 zł

Makita HR 2470
 -780 W/2,7 J
 - gwarancja 24 miesiące
 - 700 zł

----------


## sacha

Te maszyny raczej do wierceń niż do kucia i w tej sztafecie to prowadzi chyba Bosch /3 lata gwarancji co w warunkach dorywczego wykorzystania jest ważne/.

----------


## edde

nie wiem jak reszta, ja kupiłem ze dwa lata temu boscha 2-26 dre, jest zarówno do kucia jak i do wiercenia, i owszem przez pól roku jak był piękny i nowy to się oszczędzało, teraz dostaje w d.. równo, oczywiście nie można zapominać że rozmiar i parametry sprzętu określają jego przeznaczenie zeby nie przesadzić bo każdy sprzęt można zajeździć, ale z boscha jestem naprawde zadowolony, gdy zdarzyło się że trzeba było cały dzień kuć beton chudziaka i monolitycznych wibrowanych ścian fundamentowych piwnicy pod kanalizę to też z drobnymi przerwami dobrze to zniósł, wiercenie, podkuwanie, kucie idzie bez problemu
zresztą mam więcej sprzętu boscha (np. kilka narzędzi aku 14,4v) i nie narzekam, z gwarancji nigdy też nie musiałem korzystać

----------


## lee28

Mam również BOSCH 2-26 DRE, przeżył całą budowę i ma się świetnie.

----------


## batko lenin

Do ciężkiego kucia mam starą, niezawodną Celmę ; na codzień na robocie używam do lżejszych robót Einhell-a, jak na "marketówkę" spisuje się nieżle... Do poważnych wierceń wymagających zdrowego "kopa" wypożyczam odpowiedni sprzęt np. "wyrwirączkę" Hilti  :Wink2:

----------


## pawelo_pl

BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE przeżył całą instalację elektryczną w dużym domku ( 240 m2 + dodatkowy garaż)  a dzisiaj wierci otwory pod panele i boazerię -  naprawdę super wybór  - wart pieniędzy  !!! ...

----------


## Deamos

Mam paroletnia mlotowiertarke TOYA o mocy kolo 550W i powiem, ze ladnie wierci choc czasem czuje sie brak mocy. Natomiast polowa sukcesu to dobre wiertla, jak zamierza sie duzo wiercic a tak jest na kazdej budowie, to polecam zainwestowac w porzadne wiertla  :wink:

----------


## lobo0

Też mam BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE i polecam. Wywiecił już wiele dziur i wykuł wiele betonu. Nie mam do niego żadnych zastrzeżeń.

----------


## brzankis

Dzięki wszystkim. A więc zainwestuję w Bosch-a, choć nie ukrywam że miałem ochotę na DeWALT-a   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbychue30

Ja od niemal 2 lat zawodowo używam młotowiertarki Hitachi DH24PC3. 
Sprzęt jest rewelacyjny choć czasem te 3,2J łamie wiertło.
Trzeba tez bardzo uważać przy wierceniu w kruchych materiałach ponieważ sprzęt potrafi narobić bałaganu.
Czasem przydałaby sie jakaś blokada obrotów, tak żeby przy maksymalnym wciśnięciu włącznika było np 300 obr/min
Poza tym sprzęgło powinno być nieco bardziej delikatne, stąd te połamane wiertła.
Z kuciem też jest ok, choć staram sie nie nadwyrężać jej w ten sposób.

Poprzednio używałem boscha 2-24 i też nie było zastrzeżeń jeżeli chodzi o wiercenie. Do podkuwania też sie nadaje ale bez przesady.

Jak już mowa o młotkach i kuciu to mam pytanko.
Noszę sie z zamiarem kupna jakiegoś młota kuj-wierc SDS MAX. Mam dość wypożyczania sprzetu. Chciałbym mieć własny.
Sprzęt będzie w użyciu najwyżej kilkanaście razy w roku do skuwania płytek, posadzek, rozwalania ścian, czasem wiercenia koronką i kucia w żelbecie pod instalacje elektryczne i hydrauliczne.
Czyli używana będzie w sposób 2 dni kucia i wiercenia i dwa-trzy tygodnie przerwy.
Co polecacie do takich założeń?
Myślałem o młotach DWT. To sprzęt warty uwagi? A moze coś używanego?

----------


## Deamos

Nasza TOYA sie rozpadla (wyleciala blaszka po ktorej szczotki jezdza). Pierwsze mysl to jakis BOSCH, ktos doradzil by kupic niebieskiego bo zielonego nie warto. Ojciec poszedl do sklepu i wyszedl z HITACHI DH24PC 800W. Byla tansza od odpowiednikow BOSCHA i wcale nie gorsza. Nie pamietam jaki to model, ale moge polecic komus kto nie chce duzo zaplacic za cos porzadniejszego nie najmniejszej mocy  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

> Nasza TOYA sie rozpadla (wyleciala blaszka po ktorej szczotki jezdza). Pierwsze mysl to jakis BOSCH, ktos doradzil by kupic niebieskiego bo zielonego nie warto. Ojciec poszedl do sklepu i wyszedl z HITACHI DH24PC 800W. Byla tansza od odpowiednikow BOSCHA i wcale nie gorsza. Nie pamietam jaki to model, ale moge polecic komus kto nie chce duzo zaplacic za cos porzadniejszego nie najmniejszej mocy


no coz bywa rozpadl sie komutator. 
ojciec wyszedl z hitachi bo sklep nie mial pelnej oferty bosch (a jest spora w porownaniu z hitachi). nie umniejszam przez to, narzedziu hitachi bedziesz mial z niego duzo pozytku.

----------


## Deamos

> Napisał Deamos
> 
> Nasza TOYA sie rozpadla (wyleciala blaszka po ktorej szczotki jezdza). Pierwsze mysl to jakis BOSCH, ktos doradzil by kupic niebieskiego bo zielonego nie warto. Ojciec poszedl do sklepu i wyszedl z HITACHI DH24PC 800W. Byla tansza od odpowiednikow BOSCHA i wcale nie gorsza. Nie pamietam jaki to model, ale moge polecic komus kto nie chce duzo zaplacic za cos porzadniejszego nie najmniejszej mocy 
> 
> 
> no coz bywa rozpadl sie komutator. 
> ojciec wyszedl z hitachi bo sklep nie mial pelnej oferty bosch (a jest spora w porownaniu z hitachi). nie umniejszam przez to, narzedziu hitachi bedziesz mial z niego duzo pozytku.


Podobny sprzet BOSCHA kosztowal o jakies 200zl wiecej a o HITACHI slyszalem duzo dobrego  :smile: 
Wg. mnie BOSCH jest bardzo znany i ma dobra reklame do tego stopnia, ze wiele osob uzywa slowa "Bosch" zamiast nazwy narzedzia co nie ma miejsca w przypadku innych firm. Nie umniejszam Boschowi bo jest dobry, ale za ta reklame tez sie troche placi  :smile:

----------


## StolarzS

Witam!
Używałem kiedyś podczas remontu mieszkania młota Einhell (niebieski) i przyznaję, że daje radę. Nie jest to jadnak sprzęt bezawaryjny i z tym należy się liczyć przy zakupie.
Rozglądam się za czymś porządnym i myślę o tym http://www.ceneo.pl/1099315
Mam kątówkę B&D 125mmi jest nie do zajechania - ciągnie nawet tarcze 180mm - chociaż po ponad 2 latach pada wyłącznik.
Kupiłem też rok temu w Castoramie zastaw wiertarka+wkrętarka+wiertła+walizka za 250(!)zł - nigdzie nie widziałem tańszego i lepszego zestawu.
Ma ktoś doświadczenia ze sprzętem B&D? Ja nie narzekam - dużo taniej od Bosch i innych, a czy gorsze?

----------

